# Titan Fall Preorder - Cheapest yet XBox one



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

Just thought id share this information.

TESCO currently doing titan fall for £42. Which is £4 cheaper then almost all other stores.

Also they have a Discount code currently only on titan fall for £5 off! So Titan fall for £37 not bad at all!

http://www.tesco.com/direct/titanfa...783-4168&icid=spiffy_titanfall_783-4168_Titan

Use Code- TD-RN6K - £5 off TitanFall on Xbox One - EXP 09/03/14 _(although when i went through checkout...it said code valid till the 13th of march...)_


----------

